# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  RRD WH Comp Carbon Hybrid Foil kompatibel mit 75 cm breitem Board?

## Schroedercat

Moin,
hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit einem RRD WH Comp Carbon Hybrid Foil auf einem Freeraceboard mit 75 cm Breite?
Knnte das funktionieren, oder ist das Board zu schmal um Kontrolle ber das Foil zu erhalten?

Gre 
Andre

----------


## Schroedercat

Moin,

Die gleiche Frage habe ich an RRD gerichtet. Hier die Antwort:

„ Hello Andre, 
Thank you for your email. 
A 75 wide freerace board for foiling is ok if you need to cruise and improve your level, but not ideal for racing. 
A wider board than 75 is more comfortable to ride and also performs better upwind if you are using it with a race sail, therefore you might need a specific board for foiling (like our H-Fire 91 Pro ). 
In any case you can perfectly use the WH COMP set on your 75 wide board.“

Vielleicht hat ja noch einer eigene Erfahrungen gesammelt. Wrde mich interessieren.

Gre Andre

----------

